# need help! hygrophila top leaves turning pink or light purple color



## parasuco (Mar 30, 2011)

i noticed recently that the top leaves of my hygropila are turning to slight yellow to pink, and some are light purple. there are some plants that are on the other side of the tank that still green. is there somwthing wrong with them? what do i need to do.

quick info on my set up:
20 gallon long
DIY co2 (2 x 2litre bottle)
light compact flourescent 65watt on for 9 hours
i just dose excel every 3 days.

the tank a month old, here are some pics, the are kinda blurry, it was taken using my cell phone but i hope it helps. the dark purple plants that are in the back ground pictures are scarlet temple i think.

thanks in advance


----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

The purple could just be because of more intense lighting nearer to the top. But yellowing or whitening is most probably a sign of nutrient deficiency. What kind of ferts and substrate do you use?


----------



## parasuco (Mar 30, 2011)

im using flourite for substrate


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What kind of fertilizers do you have? You will definitely need to be dosing both macronutrients and micronutrients due to the high amount of light you have.


----------



## parasuco (Mar 30, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> What kind of fertilizers do you have? You will definitely need to be dosing both macronutrients and micronutrients due to the high amount of light you have.


right now i'm just using excel, any suggestion of fertilizer or regimen i can follow?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Not sure about the yellowing without more pictures but it looks like you are having some issues with Potassium deficiency(holes on the leaves).

This website should help. 
http://www.aquariumslife.com/aquascaping/fertilizers-and-co2/aquarium-plants-deficiency/


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

parasuco said:


> right now i'm just using excel, any suggestion of fertilizer or regimen i can follow?


I would recommend that you use the EI dosing regimen. There is more information regarding it in the article that I wrote for planted aquaria (it is linked in my signature).


----------

